# Graduate seeking job in UAE. Help needed please!



## samad9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi there. 

I am currently a business management graduate with a strong sales background. 

I have previously been called by a recruiter offering me a job in UAE and if I remember correctly, it was a company by the name of 'devere group' or something along the lines.

I was quite reluctant to apply for the post as I read negative reviews about the company however I do really want to go and work in UAE.

How do I go about finding jobs for my calibre? On jobsites there are only high level manager jobs available.

I know some might say look through the forum, but truth be told, I'm not too familiar with forums.

Any help would be great and any UK based recruiters for UAE would be better.

Thanks.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi samad9,

I have a friend who was seriously out of pocket after dealings with Devere Group and I haven't heard anyone I know have a good thing to say about them so draw your own conclusions from that.

Have a look at these recruitment websites which you may find useful:

•	monstergulf.com
•	gulftalent.com
•	bayt.com

Good luck!


----------

